# Bangkok to Chiang Mai by train?



## ncoming immi

I've narrowed my arrival date in Thailand to last week of May. Connections to Chiang Mai with reasonable rates are limited during that time so for a saving of more than $200 I may choose to fly into Bangkok instead.

Thinking of taking the railway from there to Chaing Mai. Price seems reasonable, I think for $100 I can have a private compartment for the trip; food and drinks are available and hopefully part of trip will be sleep and adjusting to time change.

So those of you who have experienced that run do you believe it to be a good, safe, viable option? I suspect the view of the countryside on the trip may be exceptional.

Any thoughts offerred with be greatly appreciated. See you in Chiang Mai around June first. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

Sorry - have never done the train run - it just takes too long. The express 'luxury' coach beats the train by several hours, and that's not so bad - I think I paid about 900 baht one way for the best seat - downstairs, at the front, plenty of leg room.

I've heard some good reports about the train, but if you do take it, especially on a daytime run when you can see something, do report back on your impressions .

One point about the coach. It's not so bad leaving from the smallish coach station at Chiang Mai, but in the other direction from Bangkok, in the melee of bodies trying to find one coach amongst what seems like hundreds departing to all corners of central and northern Thailand (there's another coach station for destinations in the south), it can be pretty hard locating your bus, given that virtually no one speaks English - not that I could find anyway.


----------



## Serendipity2

ncoming immi said:


> I've narrowed my arrival date in Thailand to last week of May. Connections to Chiang Mai with reasonable rates are limited during that time so for a saving of more than $200 I may choose to fly into Bangkok instead.
> 
> Thinking of taking the railway from there to Chaing Mai. Price seems reasonable, I think for $100 I can have a private compartment for the trip; food and drinks are available and hopefully part of trip will be sleep and adjusting to time change.
> 
> So those of you who have experienced that run do you believe it to be a good, safe, viable option? I suspect the view of the countryside on the trip may be exceptional.
> 
> Any thoughts offerred with be greatly appreciated. See you in Chiang Mai around June first.
> 
> Bill



Bill,

I've traveled to Chiang Mai on bus, train, private car and airplane. The train is a long 12 hour trip. You can do an "over night" leaving around 5-6Pm in the evening or the day train leaving early in the morning - around 6AM or so. Check schedules as they may have changed in the past thirty years. Bus is little better and not as comfortable but only 10 hours! Each mode costs [steerage class - the ONLY way I travel] about $US10

A better way to go is to fly. Book a ticket on Air Asia - including tax it costs around $30-$35. The further you book out the cheaper the price. They have five [I think] flights per day from the 'new' airport in Bangkok. The flight is less than an hour. Easier! One small caution - Air Asia is a point to point and they don't offer refunds so use it or lose it. There are exceptions but for all intent and purpose you don't want to miss your flight. :/

Serendipity2


----------



## mikecwm

Don't let the old fogies who have never even taken the train put you off. DO IT!
But - be sure to get off at Phitsanulok either on the way up or down, and take a bus out to Sukhothai (about 40km, plenty of good guest houses in New Sukhothai) and see Thailand's first capital city. 
Get there at dawn if possible. It is stunning. A not to be missed sight. It will be one of your trip's highlights. 
And if you get the chance, get as far as Chiang Rai to see the White Temple - Stunning.
Have a great time, and relax.


----------



## Serendipity2

mikecwm said:


> Don't let the old fogies who have never even taken the train put you off. DO IT!
> But - be sure to get off at Phitsanulok either on the way up or down, and take a bus out to Sukhothai (about 40km, plenty of good guest houses in New Sukhothai) and see Thailand's first capital city.
> Get there at dawn if possible. It is stunning. A not to be missed sight. It will be one of your trip's highlights.
> And if you get the chance, get as far as Chiang Rai to see the White Temple - Stunning.
> Have a great time, and relax.



I would second the motion of taking the train - but would recommend the night coach and go second class rather than being in a first class 'cabin'. I enjoyed it. They make up berths, two high, where the seats are. It was FAR nicer and more enjoyable to ride as the Thais do rather than in some cramped first class cabin.


----------



## ncoming immi

Serendipity 2,

Thanks for your insight, it is greatly appreciated. With the demonstrations my arrival 5/22 will have a 1 night stay hotel as close to airport as possible followed by AirAsia flight to Chiang Mai. As I believe it was your suggestion to use AirAsia and it is ideal due to the current unrest. My travel agent cannot handle booking as her computer system does not have them as member. My guess is I should handle reservation by phone?

Also, is there any significant drop in tourists in Chiang Mai at the moment. I'm wondering if there is some leverage I may have in negotiating listed room rates. Thanks to comments from one of your members I believe I'll stay first week or two at the Duantwong (sp) close to the market. If my first week there indicates I will wish to extend stay then I'll look for condo, serviced I suspect was strongly suggested, for minimum 3 months. Any help appreciated.


----------



## AndyA

Don't let the protests bother you. They are isolated and mainly around Silom/Pathumwan. If you are backpacking or doing the trip on the cheap, try Kao Sarn road- you'll have a blast. 

The train journey is more like 14 hrs. Ist class cabins are doubles (the backrest of the seat flips up to make a bunk bed) so you will have to share. I too would recommend 2nd class aircon sleeper (bottom bunk so you can put your bag under the seat). You will also save on 1 nights accommodation costs and meet some friends on the way. It's an adventure and although a lot grimer than the flights, the train journey will be a talking point for years to come....

Enjoy

AA


----------



## Serendipity2

ncoming immi said:


> Serendipity 2,
> 
> Thanks for your insight, it is greatly appreciated. With the demonstrations my arrival 5/22 will have a 1 night stay hotel as close to airport as possible followed by AirAsia flight to Chiang Mai. As I believe it was your suggestion to use AirAsia and it is ideal due to the current unrest. My travel agent cannot handle booking as her computer system does not have them as member. My guess is I should handle reservation by phone?
> 
> Also, is there any significant drop in tourists in Chiang Mai at the moment. I'm wondering if there is some leverage I may have in negotiating listed room rates. Thanks to comments from one of your members I believe I'll stay first week or two at the Duantwong (sp) close to the market. If my first week there indicates I will wish to extend stay then I'll look for condo, serviced I suspect was strongly suggested, for minimum 3 months. Any help appreciated.



ncoming immi,

Book AirAsia directly on the Internet. Keep in mind the tickets are a use it or lose it so once you set your time stick with it. I think they have an early afternoon flight and it's only a one hour [or slightly less] flight. 

There was just a blurb in the news that there is now NO FEE for Tourist visas through May, 2011 - but only for tourist visas. All others remain the same. The reason was they had dropped [as I remember] from over 30,000 tourist arrivals per day to under 20,000 so you should be able to bargain a bit. If you're staying just one night [probably due to late [or VERY early AM] arrival BKK there's a reasonable place to stay out near the airport. I stayed on my inbound and outbound flights. It's called Sananwan Palace and I paid THB 600 for an A/C room, large bed, full bathroom. The people are nice and they've got fairly good food as well. It's about a 20 minute ride from the airport in a cab but many cabs manage to get "lost" to run up the price. Sanaswan Palace will also pick you up and take you back. Negotiate with them for a good price. Can't remember what I paid for the cabs but around THB150 each way. If you do take a cab download and print out a map and set the price at the airport, give them copy of map and tell them that's ALL you're paying. 

The train ride north IS a great experience but having used both first class and second class I would only go second class. You can leave early in the morning train [probably wouldn't work for you due to arrival time] arriving in late afternoon or the evening train leaving in the late afternoon arriving in the early morning. Enjoy your trip however you travel. 

Serendipity2


----------



## kbinbkk

I have done this trip by train, with my family, on several occasions and it is a great experience. Done both 2nd class sleeper fan and 2nd class sleeper aircon overnight journey arriving at about 0700 in the morning. Brilliant, the family loved it regardless of fan or aircon. Take the lower bunk if you can because there is a bit more room. Agreed about the stopover in Sukhothai, what a super place, highly recommended.


----------



## ncoming immi

kbinbkk said:


> I have done this trip by train, with my family, on several occasions and it is a great experience. Done both 2nd class sleeper fan and 2nd class sleeper aircon overnight journey arriving at about 0700 in the morning. Brilliant, the family loved it regardless of fan or aircon. Take the lower bunk if you can because there is a bit more room. Agreed about the stopover in Sukhothai, what a super place, highly recommended.


Thanks for your insights. As I'm finding out there are innumerable trips/events/sight which you and many others have already experienced that I am just hearing about. It makes me wish I'd made the decision to go to Thailand 10 years ago.

I suspect I can experience an adventure or two or three a month quite economically. Can't wait to get there, settle in, and begin a new life. My plan after 3 months is to also go to Costa Rica to check it out. Trying to keep an open mind but suspect I may be tempted to remain in Thailand.

Again, thanks for you insights.


----------



## Serendipity2

I suspect I can experience an adventure or two or three a month quite economically. Can't wait to get there, settle in, and begin a new life. My plan after 3 months is to also go to Costa Rica to check it out. Trying to keep an open mind but suspect I may be tempted to remain in Thailand.


ncoming imm,

You'll like Costa Rica and they do speak English so that's a major help. The people are friendly as well and it's a beautiful country. That said I only saw one stunning creature [female creature ] when I was there a few years back and she had a rock on the third finger, left hand big enough to choke a horse. Interestingly, she was a hostess at one of the big hotels [the one with hot & cold hookers available at $100 / hour US] 

I liked Costa Rica but the infrastructure on the country - roads, bridges, highways etc. - were in sorry shape. And most of the Pacific Coast was owned by non-natives and the condos they built were expensive. Probably narco dollars but that's just a guess but I decided against Costa Rica for those reasons. Other countries in that neck of the woods you might also want to visit are Nicaragua and Panama. Panama is far more modern than San Jose and is probably in the same price range for food, housing etc. but they don't speak English. Nicaragua is far behind either, things are much cheaper but the government is very welcoming of foreigners wanting to move/live there. Your dollar will go considerably farther in Nicaragua than in Costa Rica. I'm not sure of the medical/dental in any of the three but I do know it's pretty good in Thailand. So is Malaysia, by the way! Anyway, good luck with your journey. 

Serendipity2


----------



## AndyA

I would recommend a trip to Pai whilst you're in northern Thailand, it's about three hours north of Chiang Mai and cheap by road 400Baht in a private mini-coach from the local bus station. But don't tell too many people about it - it's very artisan, layed back and in a beautiful spot on the ping river. It's a well kept secret..... well WAS!!!


----------



## Serendipity2

AndyA said:


> I would recommend a trip to Pai whilst you're in northern Thailand, it's about three hours north of Chiang Mai and cheap by road 400Baht in a private mini-coach from the local bus station. But don't tell too many people about it - it's very artisan, layed back and in a beautiful spot on the ping river. It's a well kept secret..... well WAS!!!



Andy,

Sorry to inform you Pai HAS been discovered! 

It's wall-to-wall with farangs and there are more tourist traps than you can shake a baht at. That said, it IS worth visiting and very scenic. It seems many/most of the businesses are farang-owned. Pai is surrounded by numerous hill tribes and many hill tribe women are in Pai, most notably Lisu, selling various souvenirs. A visit to the hill tribes is a wonderful experience too - but I recommend trying to visit those that are difficult to get to. The more accessible ones are pretty jaded and money hungry.


----------



## AndyA

OK, blame me!


----------



## Serendipity2

Andy,

Not your fault, although I'm sure some would like to blame someone! 

I'm sure a few hundred thousand expats were there ahead of you. I was behind you by a few weeks or months. Pai IS an interesting place but too many farangs and too few Thais. I'll bet [at least when I was there] there were more farangs - mostly backpackers / hippies / college students on their "world tour" than there were Thais. In fact I think the Lisu women outnumbered the Thais as well. The tipoff was that much of the architecture and advertising were very professional - even more than in Bangkok. They may be married to Thai's but I suspect it's just crafty expats involved with their own money.

Serendipity2


----------



## AndyA

Serendipity2 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Not your fault, although I'm sure some would like to blame someone!
> 
> I'm sure a few hundred thousand expats were there ahead of you. I was behind you by a few weeks or months. Pai IS an interesting place but too many farangs and too few Thais. I'll bet [at least when I was there] there were more farangs - mostly backpackers / hippies / college students on their "world tour" than there were Thais. In fact I think the Lisu women outnumbered the Thais as well. The tipoff was that much of the architecture and advertising were very professional - even more than in Bangkok. They may be married to Thai's but I suspect it's just crafty expats involved with their own money.
> 
> Serendipity2


My first time in Pai was in the late 90's and last time about 2 years ago. The local chief tried to sell me some land!!!! I have a mate with some land on the river, I bet it's worth a fortune now.

Are there still frequent power cuts? I loved eating and drinking by candle light and following the generators to the next cool beer.

I think that I stayed at the Quarter last time, a great hotel for Pai.


----------



## Serendipity2

Andy,

I've been though Pai several times but only stayed once - for one night - at a fleabag hotel/motel one block over from the bus station. I could hear rats [?] scurrying around much of the night beneath the floors! They do have some nice restaurants in town but not cheap although some of the street vendors had some interesting and tasty food.

If your friend owns land along the river and he's not married to a Thai or Thai himself he could lose that land in a heartbeat. It's flat illegal for farang to own land in Thailand. What usually happens [or, more correctly, often happens] is his fellow Thai investors turn on him and get him thrown out of Thailand. If he's married to a Thai that makes him much safer if its a family investment. Thais [and Filipinos] love to sell us land and then get us booted out of the country. Once gone you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## AndyA

Serendipity2 said:


> Andy,
> 
> I've been though Pai several times but only stayed once - for one night - at a fleabag hotel/motel one block over from the bus station. I could hear rats [?] scurrying around much of the night beneath the floors! They do have some nice restaurants in town but not cheap although some of the street vendors had some interesting and tasty food.
> 
> If your friend owns land along the river and he's not married to a Thai or Thai himself he could lose that land in a heartbeat. It's flat illegal for farang to own land in Thailand. What usually happens [or, more correctly, often happens] is his fellow Thai investors turn on him and get him thrown out of Thailand. If he's married to a Thai that makes him much safer if its a family investment. Thais [and Filipinos] love to sell us land and then get us booted out of the country. Once gone you're pretty much screwed.


He's Thai. Also, Americans can own land, but they are the only nation that can (there's a treaty post WW2, I guess Thailand are paying USA back for the war...). Also, i own 40% shares in a Thai marketing company and I could own through that. I know Thais, very, very well!!


----------



## Serendipity2

Then he's RICH. You should ask him if he adopts! 

I think Pai has begun to taper off from it's heyday but still very popular with those wanting to see the northern area. This latest downturn in the world economies hasn't helped nor has the political problem in Thailand. I'm sure tourism has taken a big hit - and not just in Bangkok.


----------



## Andrew Hicks

ncoming immi said:


> I've narrowed my arrival date in Thailand to last week of May. Connections to Chiang Mai with reasonable rates are limited during that time so for a saving of more than $200 I may choose to fly into Bangkok instead.
> 
> Thinking of taking the railway from there to Chaing Mai. Price seems reasonable, I think for $100 I can have a private compartment for the trip; food and drinks are available and hopefully part of trip will be sleep and adjusting to time change.
> 
> So those of you who have experienced that run do you believe it to be a good, safe, viable option? I suspect the view of the countryside on the trip may be exceptional.
> 
> Any thoughts offerred with be greatly appreciated. See you in Chiang Mai around June first.
> 
> Bill


I'd hugely recommend the train to CM. The sleeper is great and actually saves time and a hotel bill, while doing it by day shows you most of the middle of Thailand.

It was the railway that made modern Thailand and you can read my blog article about the journey with lots of pictures on Thai Girl.

Do it!

Andrew


----------

